

Green Voice of Freedom site gets blocked in Iran following cyber attacks - howaboutit
http://www.blockediniran.com/?siteurl=irangreenvoice.com

======
howaboutit
(Poor) translation of article from Persian:
[http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&...](http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&u=http://www.tahavolesabz.net/item/39991&ei=1BWOTojSGrCZiQeG9cH6DQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.tahavolesabz.net/item/39991%26hl%3Den%26prmd%3Dimvns)

